# C&O 1309 to Western MD Scenic?



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a report at Trains that the Western Maryland Scenic Railway is interested in putting ex-C&O 1309 - a 2-6-6-2 Mallet, class C&O H-6, currently at the B&O museum, back into service!

From the B&O page linked above:



> [SIZE=10pt]The No.1309 worked out of the C&O's Peach Creek terminal in Logan, West Virginia for coal transportation and shifting hoppers back and forth. In 1956, the No. 1309 retired from service as one of the last locomotives built for the C&O. It remained in the Peach Creek Terminal Roundhouse until 1972 when the No. 1309 was transferred to the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad Museum. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]I'm pretty sure 1309 sits outside in Baltimore, so there could be a lot of work to be done... ...so time will tell.[/SIZE]


----------



## Ryan (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, it sits right in the parking lot, and my foggy memory seems to think that it doesn't look like its in that good a shape... It would be amazing to see it running again.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Yeah, it sits right in the parking lot, and my foggy memory seems to think that it doesn't look like its in that good a shape... It would be amazing to see it running again.


Maybe they'll decide 1309 is in too bad a shape, and go for an engine stored inside... like say, oh, ex-C&O 1604! :wub:

Hey, I can dream! :giggle:


----------



## Joseph Hunnell (May 12, 2014)

Or get 614 from jim justice and put her back in c&o colors


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 11, 2014)

1309 was moved to WMSR's shops in Ridgly, WV 3 weeks ago and restoration has begun, according Trains Newswire. She will be on display during the WMSR's "Steel Wheel Festival" this Fall the weekend of September 26-28.

Here is a link to the 1309 Project webpage, which is well worth checking out.

And as if that wasn't enough, you can get a 1309 T-shirt.

Mods: Looks like you can remove the "?" from this thread's title!


----------

